# Chartering advice for the Greek Islands



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I plan on sailing the Greek Islands with another couple for one week in the Spring of ''03 and we are looking for advice. I''ve done lots of reading and web surfing on chartering options/companies/boats, but what I need is someone with experience to pass on positive and negative lessons learned, and make recommendations as to what worked for them.
Thanks!


----------



## sailor37 (Nov 2, 2001)

Check out Topic "Chartering in Greece" which is posted within this message board.


----------



## cv (Feb 14, 2002)

Good day.
Is nothing to worry you about a charter to Famous Greek islands.
whenever you decide to chart a boat i am the owner of a bavaria 47 model 2001 and a jeanneau 43DS model 2002 and i can offer a discount to fellow members of this list of 20% at my price list.
boat is in immaculate condition and if you are interesting pls email me to tell you the cost.
regards
cv


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.bryceandpalazzola.com/archtours/arch_tours.htm

casey,
if you follow the above link, then scroll down to greece, you will be able to read about our two weeks of boat charter in Greece. I had a lot of complaints, but none about Sunsail. Lots of pics, a little monologue for what it''s worth.

have fun,
Bob


----------



## soda (Dec 15, 2001)

Buy Rod Heikell Greek Waters Pilot, it has all the general info. If you have specific questions feel free to contact me direct at [email protected]
Thanks 
Angelo Deliyannalis
President
Greek Pro Skippers Association


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi Casey135Pilot,
Choose a reputable, established charter company (eg Vernicos, Kiriacoulis, Moorings). If bareboating, avoid GPSC.
Head for the Cyclades or Dodecanese. In springtime the Ionian Islands can be coolish with some rain. The Sporades are better in the summer. Saronic Gulf OK but perhaps not so interesting. If you are coming from the US the Cyclades are easiest (Vernicos have opened a base at Lavrion, about 30 min from the new Athens airport).
I''ve had excellent service and advice, at no charge, from a broker called Nigel James (www.nj-yacht.com) 
We''ve sailed in the Med over 20 years... you''ll love it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

visit http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi,

I don''t know who you are, but I fell across this by accident and I just wanted to say thank you. Glad you enjoyed it.

Best wishes,
Nigel


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

We have our own 37'' sailboat and we''ve chartered all over the world (including Tonga, St. Martin, Turkey and Greece) and our WORST (and only horrific) experience was with GPSC! We had previous charter experience in Greece and we thought we could save money with GPSC. Instead, when GPSC refused to deliver the boat that we had contracted, ten days before the charter, no less, amidst many defensive phone calls and emails from GPSC/Philly, we realized that we were dealing with a disreputable company and walked away from our deposit. (GPSC including George, refused to return our deposit, even though they didn''t deliver the boat they promised and only gave us major headaches and disappointment.) Our adive: spread the word. You are better of not sailing than sailing with GPSC. Moorings in Greece was wonderful. Sunsail in Turkey, fantastic. Sunsail and Moorings in St. Martin and Tonga, also outstanding. Stick with the professionals.


----------

